
Security flaw in Samsung Knox could give hackers 'full control' of your phone - walterbell
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/samsung-knox-security-vulnerabilities
======
jlgaddis
Note that the Samsung Galaxy S4 -- or, more correctly, a specially "hardened"
version of it -- is the only device supported by DISA's DoD Mobility
Classified Capability-Secret (DMCC-S) program.

An S4, protected by this "Knox" system, is the device that replaced President
Obama's Blackberry 8830. In addition, Secretary of State John Kerry was
reportedly an early beta tester of this "special version" of the S4.

